# What A Roadside Bomb Looks Like: When You're Lucky



## beer-b-q (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## les3176 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow that was a pretty close call!!!! I bet the person driving that humvee had a heart attack!!! Its amazing what our armed forces have to deal with.Thank god for them!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2011)

When you see that, it kinda puts your whole life in perspective.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2011)

Another reason to thank our servicemen and women for what they do everyday for us


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2011)

Now thats is too close for comfort. I can watch somethings like that now that our son s back home from the war. I do feel for them that are still in the field and the Parents that are hanging every thread of evidence that their kid is safe.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 18, 2011)

i think he summed it up well...........


----------

